# Lian Li PC-V3000WX Big-Tower



## FireFox (Sep 29, 2018)

Sup People.

Does anyone own this case or could tell me if it is a good one?


*Lian Li PC-V3000WX*





Right now i own a *Cougar Panzer Max* but lately i have been thinking to upgrade my tubing Cooling System instead Soft tubing Hard tubing and want to upgrade the pump too, that is why i would need a bigger Case.



*Cougar Panzer Max*


Thanks.

Edit: advice about Big-Towers are welcome, i am willing to pay up to 500€ for a Case


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 29, 2018)

What has me about this one is that it only has 7 pci slots on it


----------



## FireFox (Sep 29, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> What has me about this one is that it only has 7 pci slota on it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 29, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


>



Look at the back of the case, if it truly it was a WATX/EATX/ATX-XL it better have 10pci slots...


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 29, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> What has me about this one is that it only has 7 pci slots on it



There are 8 actually. 

Here's a review /build for that case so you can get a better idea of what it is capable of. 










Hope this answers most of your questions about the case. If I had the money I'd definitely upgrade from my v1000L


----------



## FireFox (Sep 29, 2018)

Arrakis9 said:


> There are 8 actually.
> 
> Here's a review /build for that case so you can get a better idea of what it is capable of.
> 
> ...



Funny, i know that video very well it was the reason why i picked that case

When @eidairaman1 said 7 i dont know if he was talking about the Lian Li or the Cougar.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 29, 2018)

Personally I don't think I'd put a top mounted radiator in there, but bottom and front chamber is a definite yes and you'd most certainly want to use a big tube res to take up some of that space. Especially if your going to use a normal atx mobo. The layout is very refined from normal Lian li cases and seems like they actually thought about the internal layout quite well for this design.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 29, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Funny, i know that video very well it was the reason why i picked that case
> 
> When @eidairaman1 said 7 i dont know if he was talking about the Lian Li or the Cougar.



Minor mistake, was driving at time lol


----------



## FireFox (Sep 29, 2018)

Arrakis9 said:


> Personally I don't think I'd put a top mounted radiator in there, but bottom and front chamber is a definite yes and you'd most certainly want to use a big tube res to take up some of that space. Especially if your going to use a normal atx mobo. The layout is very refined from normal Lian li cases and seems like they actually thought about the internal layout quite well for this design.



I don't want to put a top Rad, i will use just one rad and it will be placed in the front.

Here is the pump i will use:

*Alphacool Eisbecher DDC 250mm Acetal inkl. VPP655*


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 29, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I don't want to put a top Rad, i will use just one rad and it will be placed in the front.
> 
> Here is the pump i will use:
> 
> View attachment 107729View attachment 107730



They are the one manufacturer that make custom  complete cover water blocks for graphics cards.

I don't believe you EK even does that


----------



## FireFox (Sep 29, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> They are the one manufacturer that make custom complete cover water blocks for graphics cards.
> 
> I don't believe you EK even does that



I don't know if i smoked something wrong but i dont get what you mean i guess i know what you mean but i am not sure


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 29, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I don't know if i smoked something wrong but i dont get what you mean i guess i know what you mean but i am not sure



Alphacool Water pump lol


----------



## FireFox (Sep 29, 2018)

I was confused because of this.



eidairaman1 said:


> I don't believe you EK even does that


----------



## jsfitz54 (Sep 29, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Minor mistake, was driving at time lol





eidairaman1 said:


> I don't believe you EK even does that





Knoxx29 said:


> I was confused because of this.



Looks like a case of slurring while driving.  Tsk, Tsk.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 29, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> Looks like a case of slurring while driving.  Tsk, Tsk.



Not drinking, dont smoke either. Sometimes microphone adds words...


----------



## jsfitz54 (Sep 29, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Sometimes microphone adds words...



Best defense, the microphone did it...


----------



## phill (Sep 29, 2018)

What about a case that can fit a 5 year old in??   





Still got to get something to go in this build as well....  Not sure what tho...


----------



## jsfitz54 (Sep 29, 2018)

phill said:


> Not sure what tho...



That PSU looks like it needs pedals.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 29, 2018)

phill said:


> What about a case that can fit a 5 year old in??



Which one is that?


----------



## phill (Sep 29, 2018)

It's the ThermalTake WP100 (I think that's right...)  Was a 'knock off' from the Caselabs whatever model that was massive as well...  I like it, it's fairly well made and the bit under neath were Isabelle is sat, can hold the radiators and PSU if you want it to, it's a pretty big case   I'll grab you a link 

@Knoxx29 'ere tis


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 29, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> Best defense, the microphone did it...



Im on a phone, speech to text 5ux0r


----------



## FireFox (Sep 29, 2018)

phill said:


> @Knoxx29 'ere tis



*The complaint*










*The results*










I have thought it was all AIO but the cabinet is extra.


----------



## phill (Sep 29, 2018)

Yeah they had a deal on and I went for both parts, you can add another on the top if you choice..  It stands about 1.1m tall, just about the height of my daughter back then lol  Was funny seeing her fit in there mind  
I'm sorry to say I've not had any experiences with the case as yet, but I'm looking forward to getting the damn thing built with some hardware in it..  I've got a Thermaltake X9 case that I plan to hopefully paint white and use for my X99 build I'm currently using..  Not sure if I'm going to use both rads I have or just use my current setup..  Time will tell


----------



## FireFox (Sep 29, 2018)

Maybe i could buy one but i am still concern about Power cables, what i mean is that if i place the Power supply into the cabinet the power cables wont be long enough


----------



## phill (Sep 29, 2018)

You can put the PSU in two places, my thought was to have it under the motherboard and have a 560mm rad below and one in the top (CPU and GPU loop separated) but even in the instructions in that link, it says on Thermaltakes site that it's either rads in the bottom with no PSU or PSU and a load of fans but no rad...  (I'm not sure where he thought he'd get a rad and PSU in there together..  If anything a new back piece might have solved the issue but...)

They do come with some extension cables in the box, I believe 24 pin and a 8 pin CPU.. But I'd be happy putting the PSU under the motherboard, I know that might make it look a little less clean but I thought PSU if there was ever a leak, it wouldn't get flooded as such but... Just a thought


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 30, 2018)

phill said:


> What about a case that can fit a 5 year old in??
> 
> View attachment 107760
> 
> Still got to get something to go in this build as well....  Not sure what tho...


haha.... that's scared me when i scroll


----------



## FireFox (Dec 19, 2018)

As many of you already know i ended up getting the Lian Li v3000.

I need some help.






The fans i will place there are going to be just to occupy the empty space but not because are needed, should i use those fans intake or exhaust?


----------



## Arrakis9 (Dec 21, 2018)

The whole bottom of the case is a closed chamber isn't it? For simply asthetics use them as intake fans.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 21, 2018)

Arrakis9 said:


> use them as intake fans.



Ok, you say Intake, wouldn't it be better exhaust to avoid dust coming into the case?


----------



## bonehead123 (Dec 21, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Ok, you say Intake, wouldn't it be better exhaust to avoid dust coming into the case?



If you are gonna do a massive wc loop, it won't make that much difference either way, unless you plan to have an extremely overclocked top-end CPU (9900k) & GPU (2080FE).

However, hot air rises, so having exhaust fans at the bottom of the case will basically be useless for the most part.  You would be better off all around by having intakes at the bottom and rads/exhausts at the top/back of the case...

Good luck with your build, please post pics when complete


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 21, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Ok, you say Intake, wouldn't it be better exhaust to avoid dust coming into the case?



Not certain what you are planning, but even if you mounted (2) rads and BOTH outside banks of fans were exhausting air, you'd pull air and dust in from the front and rear, anywhere there's pressure created within the case the outside air volume will move in to fill the vacuum.

Best way to beat dust from my experience is simply* vacuuming your office or computer room often and use a DataVac blower for the slight dust that will still accumulate.*

You can go with air filters of course, I've used the medical-grade superfine mesh Demciflex within a closed CaseLabs Mercury S8, and created a wonderful virtually dust-free (almost hermetically sealed ) environment, although all my components ran a bit warmer, especially the video card since it was surrounded by case windows front, top, and side. I've also used some 120mmx120mm filters by Silverstone that were a wider mesh and magnetic, components ran slightly cooler, although then some dust did make it's way inside, so it's always a trade-off of sorts.


Although, it is very cool to "seal up" a case with the Demciflex and move around to the rear of your chassis and feel that "warm air" flowing out the single exhaust port. Then you know your airflow design has been successful, and you've done your job correctly. 


After trying many various configurations, I finally moved to open air chassis', and I simply *Blow-Vac probably only 2x/month*,* using a DataVac blower and a 6.5HP ShopVac simultaneously*, so the dust does not spread around the office space and gets sucked directly into the HEPA filter inside the vacuum.

I had the original white Data-Vac for about 5years, but when I began designing the current Batman work rig, I went with this darker blower, I call it the Bat-a-Vac. 

Ok, that joke was so corny - but then so am I.


----------

